# (CAN) yellow at stud: Md's just bob mh



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

BOB IS A YELLOW AKC MASTER HUNTER.HE HAS 11 AMATUER ALL-AGE POINTS WITH A WIN AND JAMS.3 OPEN ALL-AGE POINTS AND A RESERVE JAM.SO FAR IN 2007,IN 5 TRIALS HE HAS AND OPEN 2ND,AMATUER 4TH AND A JAM.HE IS A ESPN SUPER RETRIEVER SERIES 2X QUARTER FINALIST AND 1X SEMI FINALIST.BOB IS AMATUER TRAINED AND HANDLED IN LIMITED TRIALS.HE DOES NOT GO SOUTH IN THE WINTER...SIRE:FC/AFC REBEL WITH A CAUSE. DAM:MD'S IAM WHAT IIS MH.HIS MOTHER IS ALSO A YELLOW AKC MASTER HUNTER WITH 6 AMATUER ALL-AGE POINTS AND JAMS.SHE IS A ESPN 2 X FINALIST AND 1 X SEMI FINALIST AND THE 1998 MINNESOTA STATE OPEN CHAMPION.EMMY IS ALSO AMATUER TRAINED AND HANDLED.MORE INFO CONTACT MARC FRITZMEIER AT 507-289-4401 OR [email protected]


----------

